# Not enough free disk space



## ggreen (Oct 2, 2009)

I am having problems with my disk space. I can't complete updates. The error message says "The update needs a total of 226M of free disk space on '/'. Please free an additional 199M of disk space on '/'. Empty your trash and remove temporary packages of former installations using 'sudo apt-get clean'." I tried this but didn't work. 

I am also unable to download new messages with Thunderbird. The error message says "There is not enough disk space to download new messages. Try deleting old mail, emptying the trash folder, and compacting your mail folders, and then try again." I tried this and didn't work. 

Also I have noticed Thunderbird is duplicating messages and saying there is new mail. I will have no new messages and then I will have 1200 new messages. I don't know if that is related.

I have Ubuntu and Vista installed. I had an issue installing Ubuntu initially and reinstalled. Now it shows 2 instances of Ubuntu. I have used Gparted to change partition size but am unsure if I did it correctly. I had this problem once before and installed Logical Volume Management and that helped then but now I am stuck.
I would like to delete the unusable Ubuntu and allocate as much partition space to Ubuntu without deleting Vista. I do not like Vista but there are some things that won't work with Ubuntu.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jaog (Aug 30, 2009)

Just a guess that this is your thread on Ubuntu forums. I posted to it earlier and will continue to reply there.


----------



## ggreen (Oct 2, 2009)

Yeah...that is me LouieB. Thanks for the reply.


----------

